# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Community Discussions > Resolution Centre >  Please justify this warning

## meng

Received from SD-Plissken (sorry for the plaintext):



> You have received a warning at Ubuntu Forums 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Dear meng,
> 
> You have received a warning at Ubuntu Forums.
> 
> Reason:
> ...


My post/comment is in bold. I submit that I did not insult anyone, what I did was point out that someone else's signature had spelling mistakes. I would like someone else to review the warning and remove it. Thank you!

----------


## meng

Let me make this even clearer.
I quoted (in entirety) someone's signature (from 2-3 posts earlier). "Arguing on the internet"
My comment on this signature was that it contained spelling mistakes - the entirety of my contribution is in bold.
Even the signature itself wasn't insulting anyone (at least not insulting anyone directly taking part in that particular thread), but the comment on it? Insulting?

So I wasn't "using insults", I wasn't even "making a point".
I think this is a simple misunderstanding, and I would appreciate it being cleared up.

----------


## ubuntu-geek

Hi Just to let you know this has been read and we'll get a reply to you shortly.

----------


## meng

Thank you, so it will be within a couple of days then?

----------


## KiwiNZ

Your post was 

 	Quote:
*Aruging* on the internet is like running in the Special Olympics.Even if you win,you're still *retarted*. 			 		 	 	 
Probably a more punchy statement without the spelling mistakes ...

As the  quote was not refuted in your post it can be seen as supporting it. And that signature is clearly insulting to anyone involved with the special Olympics and is distasteful.

The member who has that as their signature has recieved an infraction and a request to change it.

The warning to you is justified

----------


## meng

Firstly, a lack of refutation does not denote support. Secondly, I take it you don't see any irony in the comment - if the person who labels others as retarded himself can't spell, does that not say something about that person more than the target of his statement.
I take this warning very seriously. If I can't post here without looking at every post seven ways from Sunday to determine if someone can misconstrue offense, then I won't post here.
I have no illusions that I'll be missed. I would prefer that my account be disabled rather than left operational.

----------


## meng

I am still waiting for my request for account deactivation to be actioned.
To be accused of insulting the disabled, when I was actually making fun of the person who was insulting the disabled, is more offensive than you can imagine.

----------


## KiwiNZ

> I am still waiting for my request for account deactivation to be actioned.
> To be accused of insulting the disabled, when I was actually making fun of the person who was insulting the disabled, is more offensive than you can imagine.


You state in your post " Probably a more punchy statement without the spelling mistakes" by that , the interpretation is that you support the statement and believe that it would have been better with out the spelling mistakes.

----------


## meng

> You state in your post " Probably a more punchy statement without the spelling mistakes" by that , the interpretation is that you support the statement and believe that it would have been better with out the spelling mistakes.


I reject that completely, it is not a reasonable interpretation of my statement - and I only bother to say so explicitly because according to your logic, if I do not say so explicitly, then I must by your definition be agreeing with you.
But, KiwiNZ, I am no longer interested in winning this argument. You want to win, fine, you win. I am not going to waste my time pointing out the difference between the definitions of "punchy" and "meritorious".
I only want to leave. Please disable my account.

----------


## KiwiNZ

*sigh*

It is our stated policy to not delete or remove accounts . I have however down graded the account.

----------

